# Which tool belt???



## oldschoolvdub

I have spent the last hour or two going through all kinds of previous posts on this topic. It is kind of all over the place but I have narrowed it down to these three. All are within budget, and I don't think I would like leather. I have a klein leather pouch and it just doesn't seem to work right for me. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Klein-Tools-Tradesman-Pro-Electricians-Belt-M-L-XL-FREE-SHIPPING-NEW/200862288760?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D8454685208902999546%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D200862288760%26

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-LeatherCraft-CLC-5607-3Piece-20-Pocket-Nylon-Electricians-Combo-Tool-Belt/290860030421?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D261%26meid%3D8453390907922578364%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1088%26rk%3D3%26sd%3D261219817251%26

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GATORBACK-PATENT-PRO-DELUXE-Double-Pocket-Tool-Belt-M/261219817251?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D8453388285416892192%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D261219817251%26

I have had the CLC bags for about 8 years and they work well for me, I just don't want to buy another set if there is something better out there... 

Also pictures with tools would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HARRY304E

oldschoolvdub said:


> I have spent the last hour or two going through all kinds of previous posts on this topic. It is kind of all over the place but I have narrowed it down to these three. All are within budget, and I don't think I would like leather. I have a klein leather pouch and it just doesn't seem to work right for me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Klein-Tools-Tradesman-Pro-Electricians-Belt-M-L-XL-FREE-SHIPPING-NEW/200862288760?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D8454685208902999546%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D200862288760%26
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Leat...364&pid=100005&prg=1088&rk=3&sd=261219817251&
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GATORBACK-P...192&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=261219817251&
> 
> I have had the CLC bags for about 8 years and they work well for me, I just don't want to buy another set if there is something better out there...
> 
> Also pictures with tools would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


This is what I have ,for a few extra bucks you can have the best set up.

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/electrical/5036-toolbelt.html

http://www.toolup.com/occidental-leather_5036xl_extra-large-leather-pro-electrician-set.aspx


----------



## oldschoolvdub

I will definately think about those more. I wish there was somewhere that had them in town so I could see them in person. They do look pretty dang nice though...


----------



## HARRY304E

oldschoolvdub said:


> I will definately think about those more. I wish there was somewhere that had them in town so I could see them in person. They do look pretty dang nice though...


Go on there web site and click on the store locator,,They may have one in stock.

Or you can order one try it out and send it back if you don't like it,But I don't think you'll send it back once you get it,,Very well made and Made In the USA..:thumbup:


----------



## Acadian9

The Rack-A-Tiers looks like a sturdy alternative if you're looking for nylon. Around $200 though. If money is no object and nylon your desire, the Borealis from Diamondback is available. Please wait 3 months for delivery though. :laughing:


----------



## Techne

HARRY304E said:


> This is what I have ,for a few extra bucks you can have the best set up.
> 
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product/electrical/5036-toolbelt.html
> 
> http://www.toolup.com/occidental-leather_5036xl_extra-large-leather-pro-electrician-set.aspx



I bought a very similar setup about six months ago, using this: 

http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5062&type=

as a fastener bag. The extra pocket always seems to be useful. I have since replaced the tool pouch that Harry has listed with this one:

http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5589&type=

I make a point not to carry around a whole gang box on my hip, however, I have found the model 5589 to be more easily organized (i.e. hand can find things more easily without looking than the model 5500). The weight penalty is not noticeable.

Buy Occidental, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## ElectricalJoe

I bought a 50 doll hair one from menards for my first one. I used it a **** ton on my commercial job, switched to industrial and it seems impossible to carry all your **** around like hat! But I did get a small one so I can carry a few. My green opinion is the first or the one Harry suggested.


----------



## Grogan14

It's the internet so, of course, spending the most you possibly can is always going to be the answer. We all have airplanes too, ya know.


----------



## LB_Electric

Occidental all the way. Here's my setup up I've had it for about 4 months now and it's amazing. I don't even use the suspenders anymore because it fits so well on my waste. Every belt I've ever owned would always fall down because I'm tall and skinny with no hips but not occidental. It's worth every penny


----------



## HawkShock

LB_Electric said:


> I don't even use the suspenders anymore because it fits so well on my waste.
> 
> View attachment 26298


That is killing two birds at once, carrying around a roll of MC, and keeping your belt from falling down. :laughing: I might try that.


----------



## HARRY304E

therearenoroadshere said:


> I bought a very similar setup about six months ago, using this:
> 
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5062&type=
> 
> as a fastener bag. The extra pocket always seems to be useful. I have since replaced the tool pouch that Harry has listed with this one:
> 
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5589&type=
> 
> I make a point not to carry around a whole gang box on my hip, however, I have found the model 5589 to be more easily organized (i.e. hand can find things more easily without looking than the model 5500). The weight penalty is not noticeable.
> 
> Buy Occidental, you will not be disappointed.


Nice I've got my eye on this one too..:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E

Grogan14 said:


> It's the internet so, of course, spending the most you possibly can is always going to be the answer. We all have airplanes too, ya know.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

HawkShock said:


> That is killing two birds at once, carrying around a roll of MC, and keeping your belt from falling down. :laughing: I might try that.


You never did that?

You feed the MC off of your wait like a Hula-hoop..:laughing::laughing:

Starts at the 32 second mark..


----------



## HawkShock

HARRY304E said:


> You never did that?
> 
> You feed the MC off of your wait like a Hula-hoop..:laughing::laughing:
> 
> Starts at the 32 second mark..


Oddly aroused, I think. I'm not sure what got me, the movement, the costume, or the hula hoop innuendo...


----------



## HARRY304E

HawkShock said:


> Oddly aroused, I think. I'm not sure what got me, the movement, the costume, or the hula hoop innuendo...


She will give you one hell of a work out..:laughing:


----------



## Acadian9

HARRY304E said:


> Nice I've got my eye on this one too..:thumbsup:


You know you want it haha.


----------



## Jlarson

Get one with handles on top of the bags, like the clc. That's a feature every manufacturer should include IMO .


----------



## Hackster

I've found a solid mathematical equation which has been proven to be true in every single case.

If an electrician wears a tool pouch on his waist, the amount of tools in that pouch directly relates to how good or bad of an electrician his is. The more tools, the worse electrician. No tools on the waist equals the best electrician.


----------



## Techne

Hackster said:


> If an electrician wears a tool pouch on his waist, the amount of tools in that pouch directly relates to how good or bad of an electrician his is. The more tools, the worse electrician. No tools on the waist equals the best electrician.


No tools on the waist = foreman, estimator, or office staff in our company. 

The rest of us hacks are obliged to carry something around.


----------



## Hackster

therearenoroadshere said:


> No tools on the waist = foreman, estimator, or office staff in our company.
> 
> The rest of us hacks are obliged to carry something around.


You only need 2-4 tools on your person to do any task.


----------



## Techne

Hackster said:


> You only need 2-4 tools on your person to do any task.


The problem with the pocket-carrying method is that oftentimes, there is little time to pause and re-group from task to task, or more likely, several tasks are grouped together. 

The guy constantly going back to his bag or truck for a re-up on tooling is not producing. Factor in hard-to-access areas, lifts, etc. and that inefficiency is magnified several fold.

Some places this is looked over, lots of places it isn't.


----------



## Hackster

therearenoroadshere said:


> The problem with the pocket-carrying method is that oftentimes, there is little time to pause and re-group from task to task, or more likely, several tasks are grouped together.
> 
> The guy constantly going back to his bag or truck for a re-up on tooling is not producing. Factor in hard-to-access areas, lifts, etc. and that inefficiency is magnified several fold.
> 
> Some places this is looked over, lots of places it isn't.


The tools should be in your bag which is close to you, on your lift with you, etc. 

It only takes 5-15 seconds to re-tool for a new task, if you don't have the much time then there is something wrong and you should change your situation.


----------



## Techne

Well golly, thanks for letting me know how poorly I have been approaching the job. 

There is nothing wrong with using, or not using a tool belt, each to his own. My jobs are probably a little different from yours, and yours from the next guy's, and somehow we can all call ourselves electricians. This is a thread about tool belts; when a thread about pockets comes up, perhaps you can chime in with some wisdom.


----------



## Hackster

therearenoroadshere said:


> Well golly, thanks for letting me know how poorly I have been approaching the job.


 Hopefully you can learn from this.



> There is nothing wrong with using, or not using a tool belt, each to his own.


 I'm not saying that it is wrong, I am just saying that when you see an electrician with a lot of tools on his waist, he is not a very good electrician.



> My jobs are probably a little different from yours, and yours from the next guy's, and somehow we can all call ourselves electricians. This is a thread about tool belts; when a thread about pockets comes up, perhaps you can chime in with some wisdom.


I've been giving wisdom this whole time. The key to productivity is being prepared. As you get better at electricianing you'll learn how to prepare for tasks better and you won't have to carry your entire tool collection on your waist for every task.


----------



## SteveBayshore

I've found that the longer you have been doing electrical work, the less tools you need to carry on your side. I guess getting older has a lot to do with it also. I've decided that any tool that I haven't touched in two hours will be put down in my bag. My bag is heavy as h*ll, but not what I carry around on my person. I think it is the APPRENTICE'S job to see that he has any tool that I might need.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Hackster

I love seeing an electrician with a sliding square in his side pouch, or a full set of nut drivers when he is running MC :laughing: Do you really need your linemens and tester when running pipe? :thumbup:


----------



## Bem

If you can swing it my opinion is the Occidental adjust to fit. I have had a few over the years and this thing inspires me to wear it. As for what you need to carry don't worry about what others are telling you do as you feel you need. I have been a back pocket electritian for years and in the last year have switched to a pouch and it makes a huge difference in efficiency for me. I use a Hazet tool assistant for the non essentials.


----------



## EBFD6

If I can't do it with linesman pliers and a 10 in 1 then it doesn't need to be done. 

That might be a slight exaggeration, but in reality I see no need to wear saddle bags. I can fit all the tools needed for a given task in my pockets.


----------



## Jlarson

My belt is sitting on my tailgate while I splice UF and fix broken PVC. :thumbup:


----------



## cotes17

Hackster said:


> I love seeing an electrician with a sliding square in his side pouch, or a full set of nut drivers when he is running MC :laughing: Do you really need your linemens and tester when running pipe? :thumbup:


I agree with you. I carry my Klein tool pouch with me but I never put it on. It's a good enough size to carry almost any tools I need for the day basically but not as heavy as my veto bag. I have it near me and just take the tools out I need to do the task then grab it and move on to the next task. Has been working well for me so far


----------



## HARRY304E

Hackster said:


> I've found a solid mathematical equation which has been proven to be true in every single case.
> 
> If an electrician wears a tool pouch on his waist, the amount of tools in that pouch directly relates to how good or bad of an electrician his is. The more tools, the worse electrician. No tools on the waist equals the best electrician.



No tools on the waist = Slacker posting all day...:laughing:


----------



## Techne

Hackster said:


> I'm not saying that it is wrong, I am just saying that when you see an electrician with a lot of tools on his waist, he is not a very good electrician.


I worked out of my pockets as an apprentice a long while ago, and since have - sometimes for years at a stretch - used tool belts small and large, in conjunction with a good bag and not, with or without a cart, and yes, even with a bucket on occasion.

There are still many service calls where I would never bother to toss on the bags, and there are many construction jobs where I am never without them. I have no need to defend my choices.

For the guy coming up and reading your blather about tool belts equating to mediocrity in this trade, I would say get out and see what works for you, and don't put too much weight on anonymous forum posts from individuals logged in more hours of the day than not.


----------



## Hackster

therearenoroadshere said:


> I worked out of my pockets as an apprentice a long while ago, and since have - sometimes for years at a stretch - used tool belts small and large, in conjunction with a good bag and not, with or without a cart, and yes, even with a bucket on occasion.
> 
> There are still many service calls where I would never bother to toss on the bags, and there are many construction jobs where I am never without them. I have no need to defend my choices.
> 
> For the guy coming up and reading your blather about tool belts equating to mediocrity in this trade, I would say get out and see what works for you, and don't put too much weight on anonymous forum posts from individuals logged in more hours of the day than not.


Don't blame me just because my equation is accurate.


----------



## Going_Commando

As an apprentice, I always carried a fully loaded tool pouch with a material bag on the opposite side, and had an impact or drill hung on the back of the belt (sometimes both). Now as a J-man, I realized I was just keeping a couple tools in my back pocket and lugging my tool pouch around, so I ended up buying a Veto pro-pac. Now I lug the tool bag to wherever I am working, slap the tools I need in my back pocket (or keep the bag handy if it is something complicated) and it has been working like a charm, and my lower back doesn't get sore at the end of the day from lugging around 30-40 lbs of tools around my waist.

My grandfather always said you can do 90% of electrical work, and just about all of resi with a pair of linemans, a straight blade screwdriver (he used a Klein 600-4), and a pocket knife. The longer I work in the trade, the more I realize he is right. Those 3 tools are what I use most of the time, though a lot of times I will use a utility knife instead of my pocket knife because it is easier to keep sharp. A lot of times I will just have my nail apron with staples, wirenuts, buchanans, etc around my waist, and my linemans, screwdriver, and utility knife in my back pocket, with maybe my strippers in a different pocket and a hammer close by, and I can do just about everything that it used to take me a loaded down tool pouch to do. If I only have to put in a few staples, I am not going to bother getting a hammer, I just use my linemans. Same with stripping wire, if I am only making up 1 J-box or whatever, I just strip the wire with my linemans. With enough practice, you don't nick the copper, but it isn't quite as fast as a pair of strippers.


----------



## LB_Electric

I disagree with hackster. I may wear a lot of tools on my side but I sure as h*ll don't have to go up and down a ladder5 times to do a project. I have never once seen any electrician who uses his pockets always have every tool he needs, plus materials and a drill without stoping going down a ladder a couple times and grabbing what he needs and going back up. Sure tool belts aren't for everyone but I love my occidental leather and will never switch to another one.


----------



## Hackster

LB_Electric said:


> I disagree with hackster. I may wear a lot of tools on my side but I sure as h*ll don't have to go up and down a ladder5 times to do a project.


 Either does a good electrician.

If you need to take so many tools because you can't anticipate what you are going to need to complete a given task, that simply means that you are inexperienced. 



> I have never once seen any electrician who uses his pockets always have every tool he needs, plus materials and a drill without stoping going down a ladder a couple times and grabbing what he needs and going back up.


If you've never seen it, then that is also due to inexperience.

Let me reiterate, there are times when wearing a tool pouch is advantageous, and there is nothing wrong with that. I own various setups for different tasks. What I said, and what is true, is that when you see an electrician who carries lots of tools on his waist everywhere that he goes, there is a 100% chance that he isn't a good electrician.

Why would you carry a meter, lineman pliers, a rotospit, and strippers when running pipe?
Why would you carry nut drivers, a hammer, a sheetrock saw, and channel locks when pulling MC?

If an experienced electrician is going into a task that he has done a thousand times before, he will know what he needs, he doesn't need to wear his entire tool collection on his belt when he is only going to need 2 or 3 tools. Every couple of months when he ends up needing an extra tool that he didn't anticipate, he can take the 6 or 7 seconds to walk back to his bag for the tool because his experience more than made up for that huge loss in time. :lol:


----------



## Bootss

I come out of the factory environment we always carried a lot of tools, in case of an emergency. I think I tend to carry too many tools.


----------



## HARRY304E

Hackster said:


> Don't blame me just because my equation is accurate.


Your equation is that of a slacker,Every electrician that I've ever worked with,that works out of his pockets fails on workmanship every-time with few exceptions.

Connectors are never wrench tight,None of their work is level,Their pipe runs are loosely fitted,They will use Sheetrock Screws for support but never hit the stud because they don't have a ruler or tape measure to find the stud.

They're constantly losing their tools because they put them down somewhere instead of back in their pouch.

They constantly have tools fall out of their pockets gouging up what ever they hit on the way down.

They're constantly sifting through their tool bag looking for something that should already be in their pouch , Only to find that they've lost that item and now want to use yours that's right in your pouch.

"Hey you got a roll of Tape?",,What happened to the roll I gave you yesterday?"I Dunno,I think it's in the pair of pants I had on yesterday"

Good ! ,Now go home an get it, you're off the clock till you get back.


----------



## HARRY304E

Hackster said:


> Either does a good electrician.
> 
> If you need to take so many tools because you can't anticipate what you are going to need to complete a given task, that simply means that you are inexperienced.
> 
> 
> 
> If you've never seen it, then that is also due to inexperience.
> 
> Let me reiterate, there are times when wearing a tool pouch is advantageous, and there is nothing wrong with that. I own various setups for different tasks. What I said, and what is true, is that when you see an electrician who carries lots of tools on his waist everywhere that he goes, there is a 100% chance that he isn't a good electrician.
> 
> Why would you carry a meter, lineman pliers, a rotospit, and strippers when running pipe?
> Why would you carry nut drivers, a hammer, a sheetrock saw, and channel locks when pulling MC?
> 
> If an experienced electrician is going into a task that he has done a thousand times before, he will know what he needs, he doesn't need to wear his entire tool collection on his belt when he is only going to need 2 or 3 tools. Every couple of months when he ends up needing an extra tool that he didn't anticipate, he can take the 6 or 7 seconds to walk back to his bag for the tool because his experience more than made up for that huge loss in time. :lol:


And this post shows how inexperienced you are...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Hackster

HARRY304E said:


> Your equation is that of a slacker.


 Exactly. That's what I am talking about. People wear huge saddle bags with suspenders because they can't be bothered putting some thought into their job.



HARRY304E said:


> And this post shows how inexperienced you are...:laughing::laughing:


I've already told you how awesome of an electrician I am.


----------



## Slimshaneee

Get the occidental set up. I have tried almost every tool belt/ shoulder harness/ nail apron set up you can imagine. 

Having the tools, fasteners, and wire nuts necessary for your days work right on your person speeds things up. I tried not wearing pouches, it is not nearly as fast. It is not nearly as convenient, nor efficient for me and the residential remodel, service, and service change work I do.

That said the tools I normally carry are. Lineman pliers, diagonals, strippers, utility knife, ten in one screwdriver, flat head beater screwdriver, non contact voltage tester, plug checker, tape, wire nuts, a few if each assorted screws like ground, drywall, 8-32, 6-32, a couple half inch plastic romex connectors. I also have my 12v drill with me when I will need it in my pouch. 

The time it saves bending down and going through a tool bag, or climbing up and down a Ladder. Or standing there thinking what tools should I bring up a ladder then retrieving those tools. Is enormous and in my personal experience, undeniable. 

I can just go up the ladder and have what I need 9 times out of 10. One of the most common things I was missing when not wearing a belt was the assorted screws that can save a ladder, parts box, or truck trip. Or running out of wire nuts faster, or not having a staple.

Drove me crazy.


----------



## Bootss

he don't need no stinking tool belt.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

Hackster said:


> Exactly. That's what I am talking about. People wear huge saddle bags with suspenders because they can't be bothered putting some thought into their job.


:sleep1::sleep1:





Hackster said:


> I've already told you how awesome of an electrician I am.


:laughing::no::laughing:


----------



## Hackster

Hey look, I got a screw to turn inside of a panel in which there is a table 6" away... Let me put on a huge leather bondage contraption filled with all kinds of tools to make me feel like more of a man. :whistling2:


----------



## Going_Commando

HARRY304E said:


> Your equation is that of a slacker,Every electrician that I've ever worked with,that works out of his pockets fails on workmanship every-time with few exceptions.
> 
> Connectors are never wrench tight,None of their work is level,Their pipe runs are loosely fitted,They will use Sheetrock Screws for support but never hit the stud because they don't have a ruler or tape measure to find the stud.
> 
> They're constantly losing their tools because they put them down somewhere instead of back in their pouch.
> 
> They constantly have tools fall out of their pockets gouging up what ever they hit on the way down.
> 
> They're constantly sifting through their tool bag looking for something that should already be in their pouch , Only to find that they've lost that item and now want to use yours that's right in your pouch.
> 
> "Hey you got a roll of Tape?",,What happened to the roll I gave you yesterday?"I Dunno,I think it's in the pair of pants I had on yesterday"
> 
> Good ! ,Now go home an get it, you're off the clock till you get back.


Funny, I don't have any of those problems and neither does my old man, who carries his tool pouch around but never wears it. When I am done using a tool and moving on to the next step in the process, the tool goes back into its pocket in the veto so I don't have to hunt around for it. 

Don't get me wrong, I still have a tool pouch for when I am doing a project that requires more than 3-4 tools and is repetitive, but if I can avoid putting it on, I do now. Plus in resi I don't have to worry about clipping doorways with tools when I walk through and scratching the paint or wood work. I also have a nail apron for when that is the handiest, an occidental material pouch for when I need that, a small husky belt clip pouch for when that is handiest (such as securing MC to metal studs with BX-50s and zip screws). I also keep more than 1 roll of tape handy, because even when I did rock a tool pouch my jap wrap usually ended up in my back pocket.


----------



## Grogan14

Bag or tool belt, whatever your preference, just make it about having the items that you need with you, and not about impressing folks with what all you have for tools. 

Just because you may be able to do most everything with just pliers and one screwdriver doesn't mean you should. That screams lazy and sub-par to me, and has always proven to be so, in my experiences. 

Anyone that will argue with you that what is just opinion is the only way to do anything is not someone worth taking advice from.


----------



## Hackster

Grogan14 said:


> Bag or tool belt, whatever your preference, just make it about having the items that you need with you, and not about impressing folks with what all you have for tools.
> 
> Just because you may be able to do most everything with just pliers and one screwdriver doesn't mean you should. That screams lazy and sub-par to me, and has always proven to be so, in my experiences.
> 
> Anyone that will argue with you that what is just opinion is the only way to do anything is not someone worth taking advice from.


I agree that there is a tool for every job, it's just that you don't always need that exact tool.

If I am terminating a panel I will usually grab my dedicated #2 square drive screwdriver, rotosplit or romex strippers, etc. But if I am only landing 1 cable inside of a panel, I could strip the wire with my pliers and I could use the #2 square driver tip inside of my 9in1. I don't NEED to carry every tool all the time just incase I may need to do one small thing. I think that's the point that a lot of people have made.


----------



## cotes17

Hackster said:


> Hey look, I got a screw to turn inside of a panel in which there is a table 6" away... Let me put on a huge leather bondage contraption filled with all kinds of tools to make me feel like more of a man. :whistling2:


I know someone that does that and it drives me nuts lol


----------



## Acadian9

Plumbers don't usually wear pouches and they require quite a few tools to do their job. Why are electricians any different?


----------



## chewy

Acadian9 said:


> Plumbers don't usually wear pouches and they require quite a few tools to do their job. Why are electricians any different?


Plumbers wear pouches here...


----------



## FastFokker

Acadian9 said:


> Plumbers don't usually wear pouches and they require quite a few tools to do their job. Why are electricians any different?


Bad comparison!

How about... Brain surgeons don't wear pouches and they require quite a few tools to do their job. Why are electricians different?


----------



## LB_Electric

Hacksters name says it all. That's all I have to say.


----------



## LB_Electric

Also I don't know how many times I have to get on ppl to wear there belts because they never have everything they need on them and have to barrow from me. I'm not saying I wear my belt all the time but most of the time doing big projects. I'm a very experienced electrician. I know more then most because I've done almost all aspects of electrical. Residential, commercial, industrial, Plc programming, panel building, and some high voltage, and low voltage. I'm also not saying I'm the best at all of them but I'm very experienced hackster


----------



## stuiec

LB_Electric said:


> Also I don't know how many times I have to get on ppl to wear there belts because they never have everything they need on them and have to barrow from me. I'm not saying I wear my belt all the time but most of the time doing big projects. I'm a very experienced electrician. I know more then most because I've done almost all aspects of electrical. Residential, commercial, industrial, Plc programming, panel building, and some high voltage, and low voltage. I'm also* not saying I'm the best* at all of them but I'm very experienced hackster


Come back when you know a little more mmmmmmmmkay? :whistling2:


----------



## chewy

I quite like the Occidental pouch and belt/suspenders.


----------



## P-Electrician

I wear an occidental pocket caddy with my linemans, phillips, flat drivers, wire strippers, fluke volt tick, marker and pencil. Carhartt apron for stock.


----------



## LB_Electric

stuiec said:


> Come back when you know a little more mmmmmmmmkay? :whistling2:


Your right ill be back in a couple years to add more to the list. Mmmmmmmmmkay


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> I quite like the Occidental pouch and belt/suspenders.



looks good,,,The belt is great for your back,Like a weight lifters belt.:thumbsup:


----------



## Acadian9

FastFokker said:


> Bad comparison!
> 
> How about... Brain surgeons don't wear pouches and they require quite a few tools to do their job. Why are electricians different?


I think that brain surgery and plumbing are a little different haha. I don't see chefs wearing pouches either and look at all the utensils they need.

Our trade can still get the job done productively without wearing bags all day. We're not pieceworkers that must produce, produce, produce like drywallers just to get paid. We have a skill that people pay good money for. I'm not saying that pouches should be banned or anything but it should be up to our discretion to decide whether or not one is needed rather than "must be worn all day everyday even if 1 tool is needed."


----------



## chewy

Acadian9 said:


> Why bother with a pouch?


Generally its easier to move across a room or building or large site and have my tools automatically come with me. I rely on having my tools with me and it becomes instinctive to reach for hammer, screwdriver or pliers to solve issues efficiently as they arise no matter how small or large they may be. I believe it makes me more productive and was noticable watching 2 apprentices run trunking how much quicker the boy with the belt got his lengths up on the wall.


----------



## electricmalone

I wear a full belt when I'm roughing a house or I'm doing a large volume repetitive task. Recently I have switched from 99% construction to 99% punch list & troubleshooting. Homeowners / estate managers freak out when they see a set of saddlebags come out, understandably since a table I had to work around and move yesterday was a $14,000 antique blah blah blah something French . I have a cheapo depot butt pouch for the basics, but I'm looking at getting the Occidental 5053, just want to be sure it will work for what I'm doing daily.


----------



## Hackster

chewy said:


> I quite like the Occidental pouch and belt/suspenders.


Now that is funny :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Hackster

electricmalone said:


> I wear a full belt when I'm roughing a house or I'm doing a large volume repetitive task. Recently I have switched from 99% construction to 99% punch list & troubleshooting. Homeowners / estate managers freak out when they see a set of saddlebags come out, understandably since a table I had to work around and move yesterday was a $14,000 antique blah blah blah something French . I have a cheapo depot butt pouch for the basics, but I'm looking at getting the Occidental 5053, just want to be sure it will work for what I'm doing daily.


When roughing a house a pair of pouches and hammer loop is a necessity, IMO. You are covering a large area and need a lot of different parts and tools.

But still, when roughing a house you don't carry a meter, you don't carry 8 different screwdrivers and nut drivers, etc.


My normal basic setup is a Carhartt apron with one of these on the side:










In the 4 pocket pouch I keep my linemans, a straight screwdriver, a 9in1, and my tick tracer. That leaves my apron free for material and other tools as well as my back pockets if necessary. Most of the time I have any other tool I could need in my tray which is always right by where I an working.


----------



## HARRY304E

electricmalone said:


> Homeowners / estate managers freak out when they see a set of saddlebags come out,


That's funny I've never had that happen:laughing:


----------



## Grogan14

Call me crazy, but I don't mind one bit when the saddlebags come out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ty Wrapp

electricmalone said:


> Homeowners / estate managers freak out when they see a set of saddlebags .


I was training a newby that scratched the pizz out of a wall in a new house with his tool pouch. HO was not happy


----------



## Hackster

I just got back from a portable generator connection job. 2 hours, $800, and I managed to complete it without every tool I own on my hips. That was so unprofessional of me :laughing:


----------



## Black Dog

Hackster said:


> I just got back from a portable generator connection job. 2 hours, $800, and I managed to complete it without every tool I own on my hips. That was so unprofessional of me :laughing:


The only thing you did today was take a nap...


----------



## Hackster

Black Dog said:


> The only thing you did today was take a nap...


I will be very shortly. 

You mad bro?


----------



## Black Dog

Hackster said:


> I will be very shortly.
> 
> You mad bro?


No,are you?


----------



## Hackster

Black Dog said:


> No,are you?


I even lift.


----------



## electricmalone

Ty Wrapp said:


> I was training a newby that scratched the pizz out of a wall in a new house with his tool pouch. HO was not happy


It doesn't help that I'm not exactly skinny. I have scratched my fair share of doors, cabinets, walls, etc. Property we were working on today fixing multiple items that the original electrician never wired for (tons of fun), homeowner's representative made sure to tell us before entering the gates to the estate "No tool belts anywhere, and blue booties over your socks when you enter the houses, leave your boots in the garages. And please use the latex gloves provided before handling any finished products." Wish I took a picture, we had to put booties on the ladders...Funny how the owner's socks are cleaner than ours


----------



## xaH

Hackster said:


> I've found a solid mathematical equation which has been proven to be true in every single case.
> 
> If an electrician wears a tool pouch on his waist, the amount of tools in that pouch directly relates to how good or bad of an electrician his is. The more tools, the worse electrician. No tools on the waist equals the best electrician.


That's actually 100% accurate. I worked with a guy who almost always wore this huge pouch with every conceivable tool on it who just happened to be one of the worst electricians I've ever seen.


----------



## Black Dog

Hackster said:


> I even lift.


What? Two keyboards at a time?


----------



## Hackster

Black Dog said:


> What? Two keyboards at a time?


And a diet Mugg root beer.


----------



## HARRY304E

xaH said:


> That's actually 100% accurate. I worked with a guy who almost always wore this huge pouch with every conceivable tool on it who just happened to be one of the worst electricians I've ever seen.


Well you gotta be really stupid to walk around with tools in your pouch that you don't even use.

I only have the tools I use every day on my belt ,nothing more.


----------



## HARRY304E

Hackster said:


> And a diet Mugg root beer.


Why not regular Root Beer?


----------



## xaH

HARRY304E said:


> Well you gotta be really stupid to walk around with tools in your pouch that you don't even use.
> 
> I only have the tools I use every day on my belt ,nothing more.


I've gone back to using a pouch on occasion now but it only has 4 or 5 basic tools and a flashlight. But Hax is right that there are guys that carry everything around no matter what they are doing. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

My belt spends most of its time hanging. I have a big carabiner on the handles a lot and hang it from pipes, racks, lifting eyes whatever. Good when there isn't a convent surface to sit my bag on besides the ground.


----------



## Hackster

HARRY304E said:


> Why not regular Root Beer?


Because I don't mind the taste of diet and I have to drink a lot cause I'm on a diarrhetic so diet is better than drinking 1,500 calories of soda.


----------



## HARRY304E

Hackster said:


> Because I don't mind the taste of diet and I have to drink a lot cause I'm on a diarrhetic so diet is better than drinking 1,500 calories of soda.


Got it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ty Wrapp

electricmalone said:


> blue booties over your socks when you enter the houses, leave your boots in the garages.


Not allowed to remove boots...blue booties over boots. If that is not acceptable, I will not enter the house.


----------



## HARRY304E

electricmalone said:


> It doesn't help that I'm not exactly skinny. I have scratched my fair share of doors, cabinets, walls, etc. Property we were working on today fixing multiple items that the original electrician never wired for (tons of fun), homeowner's representative made sure to tell us before entering the gates to the estate "No tool belts anywhere, and blue booties over your socks when you enter the houses, leave your boots in the garages. And please use the latex gloves provided before handling any finished products." Wish I took a picture, we had to put booties on the ladders...Funny how the owner's socks are cleaner than ours


Nothing like working for control freaks..:laughing:


----------



## oldschoolvdub

First off, sorry for starting a post about how bad or good tool bags are! Hahaha... But I definitely don't put every tool I own in my bags. And I don't even wear my bags 24/7. But I do find time and places where it helps me to have more than the tools I can carry in my pocket. Especially because my kleins and 10 in 1 like to put holes in my pockets. 

But thanks for all the help. It sounds like the occidental are the way to go. I was curious though how heavy they were compared to the cordura clc type?


----------



## electricmalone

HARRY304E said:


> Nothing like working for control freaks..:laughing:


You ain't kidding. The builder's clients (not customers) get whatever they want. The last house the company did for this guy (before I started with them) had just over $130k in just the main house! There are two boat houses, two three car garages with guest / nanny suites, a pool house, tennis pavilion, and a sh!t ton of landscape lighting. For that money, we will do whatever the hell they want.


----------



## pistol pete

I still ain't working in just sock s ... pliers to the foot just hurts too much ... plus I have the instinct to soften the blow to the floor by trying to catch **** I drop with my feet


----------



## electricmalone

That's what I used to say, something odd about being in just socks anywhere other than my house...


----------



## electricmalone

Anyone ever try the occidental nylon bags? Just curious


----------



## HARRY304E

electricmalone said:


> Anyone ever try the occidental nylon bags? Just curious


I'll bet they're just as well made,,,And Made in the USA too...:thumbup:


----------



## SEREMan2000

I refuse to do electrical work without proper footwear. I always keep a spare set of boots or sneakers in my vehicle that are clean to put booties on. 
As for tools belts. I don't wear them in finished homes. I carry a tech bag. There are times I wear a belt but as I'm getting older i wear it only if I need to otherwise it is a rear guard tool holder. My wife beats me if I rip my pants pockets from tools.


----------



## electricmalone

HARRY304E said:


> I'll bet they're just as well made,,,And Made in the USA too...:thumbup:


Just did a quick check on amazon, the nylon bags are $50-70 more than the leathers!!


----------



## Acadian9

oldschoolvdub said:


> I was curious though how heavy they were compared to the cordura clc type?


Occidental for the most part IMO is heavier. Even their nylon bags have leather haha.


----------



## btharmy

HARRY304E said:


> Well you gotta be really stupid to walk around with tools in your pouch that you don't even use.
> 
> I only have the tools I use every day on my belt ,nothing more.


That is exactly why I only wear this. After 10 years she looks a little rough. I have a brand new one (same model) sitting in the truck but I can't seem to let go of "old faithful".


----------



## Hackster

btharmy said:


> That is exactly why I only wear this. After 10 years she looks a little rough. I have a brand new one (same model) sitting in the truck but I can't seem to let go of "old faithful".
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26380


I see you're wearing both an apron and a tool belt to hold the pouch. The Carhartt and Klein aprons use a real belt. You could put that pouch of yours onto the apron's belt and only have to wear one. That's how I do it with the Klein 4 pocket pouch that I use.


----------



## revalea17

Thanks for share the post with us.


----------



## HARRY304E

btharmy said:


> That is exactly why I only wear this. After 10 years she looks a little rough. I have a brand new one (same model) sitting in the truck but I can't seem to let go of "old faithful".
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26380


Put some Red Wing Boot oil on it and you'll get another 10 years out of it..:thumbsup:

I've got that same pouch but I do not use it that much.


----------



## irocin350

I have a clc5609 and have had it for almoset 15 years and love it ,best money i ever spent ,the only down fall is every couple of years i have to change the belt


----------



## BraddaJ

Best belt I've had so far... Loaded up for a rough in


----------



## tam

Not like yours withthe double side pockets but I like it. Butter smooth leather and durable. Expecting this to last 7-10 years


----------



## the-apprentice

chewy said:


> I quite like the Occidental pouch and belt/suspenders.


how do you like the leather belt.. i have a simillar setup with just a cheap nylon one..looking for an excuse to grab the occidental 3"


----------



## Going_Commando

Hackster said:


> I see you're wearing both an apron and a tool belt to hold the pouch. The Carhartt and Klein aprons use a real belt. You could put that pouch of yours onto the apron's belt and only have to wear one. That's how I do it with the Klein 4 pocket pouch that I use.


That is a b!tchin idea. I am soo copying that. The carhartt apron looks like a better setup with the hammer hoops than the klein, and its $12 less as well! No more lumberyard nail aprons for this guy! :lol:


----------



## Hackster

Going_Commando said:


> That is a b!tchin idea. I am soo copying that. The carhartt apron looks like a better setup with the hammer hoops than the klein, and its $12 less as well! No more lumberyard nail aprons for this guy! :lol:


I've been using the Carhartt apron for a long time, but I was planning on getting the Klein next.

I like the pocket layout better since the pencil pockets are on the side so they don't poke your belly when you bend. I also like the tape measure clip.

Oddly, the Klein doesn't have a hammer loop, but I never liked putting my hammer into it anyway, a real metal hammer loop is much better, IMO.

This is the pouch I put ont he side of the apron to keep some tools:


----------



## drspec

I'm rocking this these days.










Keeps wirenuts, staples, connectors, screws all separate with all the pockets.
Plus it has a hammer loop and I like the clip. No more tying. :thumbup:


----------



## Kokanee

I was just hired as a 1st year apprentice electrician for a company that strictly does commercial. I'm leaning towards an occidental belt (retraining after discharge from the army, getting reimbursed so why not buy the good stuff?) and I have one question. How would I best go about carrying a cordless drill on the belt? Pouch? Is there some sort of "holster" type attachment avail for these belts?

Open to other suggestions, thanks!


----------



## chewy

Kokanee said:


> I was just hired as a 1st year apprentice electrician for a company that strictly does commercial. I'm leaning towards an occidental belt (retraining after discharge from the army, getting reimbursed so why not buy the good stuff?) and I have one question. How would I best go about carrying a cordless drill on the belt? Pouch? Is there some sort of "holster" type attachment avail for these belts?
> 
> Open to other suggestions, thanks!


Most drills/impacts have hooks on them these days.


----------



## Kokanee

chewy said:


> Most drills/impacts have hooks on them these days.


Thanks for that; trying to decide between festool or milwaukee I will keep that in mind when making my decision.


----------



## HARRY304E

Kokanee said:


> I was just hired as a 1st year apprentice electrician for a company that strictly does commercial. I'm leaning towards an occidental belt (retraining after discharge from the army, getting reimbursed so why not buy the good stuff?) and I have one question. How would I best go about carrying a cordless drill on the belt? Pouch? Is there some sort of "holster" type attachment avail for these belts?
> 
> Open to other suggestions, thanks!


Welcome to the forum and Thank You for your service..:thumbup:

Many cordless drills come with hooks so you can hang them off of your belt.


----------



## chewy

Kokanee said:


> Thanks for that; trying to decide between festool or milwaukee I will keep that in mind when making my decision.


Festool would grow legs on a commercial site I reckon.


----------



## chewy

the-apprentice said:


> how do you like the leather belt.. i have a simillar setup with just a cheap nylon one..looking for an excuse to grab the occidental 3"


No complaints here, good with the hip buddies.


----------



## Kokanee

chewy said:


> Festool would grow legs on a commercial site I reckon.


Understood.


----------



## wendon

Kokanee said:


> Understood.


m12 Fuel and you can just hook it on your pocket. I use the Occidental belt, Suspenders, Klein Electrician's pouch, and a cheaper pouch for staples and misc.


----------



## Going_Commando

Hackster said:


> I've been using the Carhartt apron for a long time, but I was planning on getting the Klein next.
> 
> I like the pocket layout better since the pencil pockets are on the side so they don't poke your belly when you bend. I also like the tape measure clip.
> 
> Oddly, the Klein doesn't have a hammer loop, but I never liked putting my hammer into it anyway, a real metal hammer loop is much better, IMO.
> 
> This is the pouch I put ont he side of the apron to keep some tools:


Just ordered that pouch, the Carhartt nail apron, a bare tool m12 (non-fuel) impact (for $64!), and a little belt holster for it. That setup should do me just fine. I usually just rock a lumberyard 2-pouch cloth nail apron with apron strings on it with my tools in my back pocket, but I figured I would class it up a bit. I have been thinking about upgrading to the Carhartt apron for a year or so now (sometimes I am impulsive, and sometimes I insanely overthink things), and decided to finally pull the trigger. That rig was only $16 on amazon and the Klein pouch was $18. That should be just about a perfect setup for most of what I do, and it shouldn't bother my back or legs at the end of the day.

At 24 I shouldn't be hobbling around at the end of the day, which is what I used to do with a big Klein tool pouch packed so full it was tough to take tools out, an Occi material bag which looked like this:








and usually either an impact or a drill (a few times BOTH) hanging from my belt and a nail apron around my waist. It was certainly one hell of a chore to visit the green room with all that gear :whistling2:. That is waaay more weight than a person should be lugging around all day. Plus, this was on a commercial job and I was lugging around 1000' reels of 12-2 and 12-3 MC all day. I had to take ibuprofen or aleve at the end of the day due to my back being sore. 

Since I've been back from Cali, I don't think I have strapped that tool pouch on more than twice. I have just been carrying it around. I decided at the time enough was enough, and to save my body a bit I went to the Veto Tech-LC. It has made a world of difference. I feel waaaay better at the end of the day when I don't add an extra 20-40 lbs hanging off my hips for 8-10 hours a day. Now I usually just shove my tools in my back pockets (wallet stays in the van when I am working),keep the veto close by if I am doing anything that requires more than a couple tools, and string a nail apron around my waist, and my utility knife and strippers usually end up in that along with the staples, wirenuts, buchanans, ground screws, etc.

I think the Carhartt apron with the small pouch is going to be perfect for roughing in and making up boxes. I don't have a ton of money to spend right now, but I figure this small investment is going to make me far more efficient of a worker, thus allowing me to make more money. It just means I have to pack my lunch for work and avoid bars for the next couple weeks, and I will break even. :laughing:


----------



## Hackster

You'll like that little pouch.

I removed the metal clip from the front pocket, without it the pocket is perfect for my Fluke tick tracer. I then keep my linemen pliers in the large pocket, a 9in1 in one side pocket and straight screwdriver in the other


----------



## Going_Commando

I'm just going to do my linemans, my strippers, a 600-4, a Wera #2 phillips, and also fab up a tape holder to hang from the knife clip. My utility knife will probably live in the nail apron, and with those 5 tools I can do 90% of electrical work.


----------



## Hackster

FWIW, Greenlee makes a very similar pouch, the only differences are that it's black and it has a tape chain :laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando

Hackster said:


> FWIW, Greenlee makes a very similar pouch, the only differences are that it's black and it has a tape chain :laughing:


I really am a Klein slut at heart. She was my first mistress, and though she is not svelte and have a sexy accent like Ms Wera, Ms Felo, Ms Wiha, or Ms Knipex, and doesn't have fancy features and wear the latest fashion, that Mid Western farm girl, meat and potato, built like a brick ****house beeotch will make you wonder how you bent that way and loves it rough. She ain't polished, your mother would **** a worm with a bell on it when you brought her home, but she'll never say "no". Klein is kinda like Pam from the show Archer:


----------



## HARRY304E

Going_Commando said:


> I really am a Klein slut at heart. She was my first mistress, and though she is not svelte and have a sexy accent like Ms Wera, Ms Felo, Ms Wiha, or Ms Knipex, and doesn't have fancy features and wear the latest fashion, that Mid Western farm girl, meat and potato, built like a brick ****house beeotch will make you wonder how you bent that way and loves it rough. She ain't polished, your mother would **** a worm with a bell on it when you brought her home, but she'll never say "no". Klein is kinda like Pam from the show Archer:


:blink::laughing:


----------



## torossg

LB_Electric said:


> Occidental all the way. Here's my setup up I've had it for about 4 months now and it's amazing. I don't even use the suspenders anymore because it fits so well on my waste. Every belt I've ever owned would always fall down because I'm tall and skinny with no hips but not occidental. It's worth every penny
> 
> View attachment 26298


if im going to order only the electrical pouch, what tool belt should i get? the 2'' or 3''?


----------



## chewy

torossg said:


> if im going to order only the electrical pouch, what tool belt should i get? the 2'' or 3''?


2 pouches will be better on your back.


----------



## torossg

chewy said:


> 2 pouches will be better on your back.


sorry i was a bit misleading in my question. i was talking about the belt. they have 1.5'' belts that go on ur paints as a regular belt that you can add the electricians pouch on or they haave the 2'' and 3'' belt. 

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belts-accessories/belts.html


----------



## chewy

torossg said:


> sorry i was a bit misleading in my question. i was talking about the belt. they have 1.5'' belts that go on ur paints as a regular belt that you can add the electricians pouch on or they haave the 2'' and 3'' belt.
> 
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belts-accessories/belts.html


The wider belts will be more comfterable and mould to your body.


----------



## torossg

chewy said:


> The wider belts will be more comfterable and mould to your body.


But they will all slip on to the pouch correct?


----------



## Acadian9

torossg said:


> But they will all slip on to the pouch correct?


That depends on the pouch. Most pouches won't fit the 3" belt but will fit the 2" belt (most common size I've seen.)


----------



## SteveBayshore

What is a nine in one that everybody mentions? Is it that rusty thing that I got rid of ten years ago. Only way that I could find to keep the rust off of it was to throw it away and switch to a stainless steel MEGAPRO 17-in-one screwdriver. :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy

The only multitip driver I have is a stubby wiha, they seem so hacky.


----------



## HackWork

SteveBayshore said:


> What is a nine in one that everybody mentions? Is it that rusty thing that I got rid of ten years ago. Only way that I could find to keep the rust off of it was to throw it away and switch to a stainless steel MEGAPRO 17-in-one screwdriver. :thumbsup:


Here is my favorite multi-tip driver. I used to buy them at Lowes before Southwire took over.









The reason why the 9in1 is the best is because they got rid of the 2 torx bits that no one used and put a fullsized #2 phillips and 1/4" flathead tip in. 

I used to actually make this setup myself by combining the bits of the Klein 10in1 with the 5in1. But Lenox stole my idea 

The 9in1 gives you:

#2 phillips
1/4" flathead
#1 phillips
3/16" flathead
#2 square
#3 square (instead of a #1 square)
3/8, 5/16, and 1/4 nut drivers


----------



## drspec

HackWork said:


> Here is my favorite multi-tip driver. I used to buy them at Lowes before Southwire took over.
> 
> View attachment 27798
> 
> 
> The reason why the 9in1 is the best is because they got rid of the 2 torx bits that no one used and put a fullsized #2 phillips and 1/4" flathead tip in.
> 
> I used to actually make this setup myself by combining the bits of the Klein 10in1 with the 5in1. But Lenox stole my idea
> 
> The 9in1 gives you:
> 
> #2 phillips
> 1/4" flathead
> #1 phillips
> 3/16" flathead
> #2 square
> #3 square (instead of a #1 square)
> 3/8, 5/16, and 1/4 nut drivers


 
that's the same one I use


----------

